
Ask HN: What's the story behind Bruce Schneier and squids? - wybiral
https://www.schneier.com/cgi-bin/mt/mt-search.cgi?search=squid&__mode=tag&IncludeBlogs=2&limit=10&page=1
======
jdan
One theory is that it is his way of signaling. (source:
[https://www.quora.com/Whats-with-Bruce-Schneier-and-
squids](https://www.quora.com/Whats-with-Bruce-Schneier-and-squids))

My guess is that he just likes squids, and it is sometimes it is important to
step back and do something that isn't super-serious once in a while.

